# Second rehandle



## Danzo (Jul 24, 2017)

Here is number 2. This time around I used spalted maple, with red spacers and stainless pins. Using a colored spacer with lighter wood really show the imperfections and gaps when mounting. But the black lines from the wood blend it okay. Pretty satisfied with the result, it is not perfect though, some low spots that are hardly noticeable. 

Masahiro VC 240
















I also have a aritsugu petty in the works. Then two birthday knives to rehandle


----------



## rick_english (Jul 25, 2017)

Yow! Superb work!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 25, 2017)

That looks great! 

BTW, I think you're nuts using stainless pins and spalted wood together.


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 25, 2017)

Very nice shaping and great choice of materials.


----------



## Danzo (Jul 25, 2017)

How come? The stainless pins I mean?


----------



## krx927 (Jul 25, 2017)

What is that hole in the engine bay?


----------



## Danzo (Jul 25, 2017)

krx927 said:


> What is that hole in the engine bay?



I'm very confused


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 25, 2017)

Danzo said:


> How come? The stainless pins I mean?




Stainless pins are tough to grind down and get flush with wood. Spalted wood wants to fly away like dust in the wind. Put these two together and it's a challenge. You seemed to do well with this though.


----------



## merlijny2k (Jul 25, 2017)

Getting stainless pin flush with wood never gave me any trouble. Any 3 dollar file will do it just fine. The real *** in my experience is getting the pins polished and shiny without the wood getting all grey with metal dust I can't wash out for the life of me. Don't see any noticeable dust stains with you so you managed quite impressively


----------



## Danzo (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks yall. My biggest issue with this project is the left side between the 2nd and 3rd pin. All the black lines I can feel with my fingernail.


----------



## Danzo (Jul 26, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> Stainless pins are tough to grind down and get flush with wood. Spalted wood wants to fly away like dust in the wind. Put these two together and it's a challenge. You seemed to do well with this though.



Dave, I know what you mean. That was happening to me when I was grinding away with the handle perpendicular with the sander. Problem was solved just fine when grinding up and down with the sander.


----------



## Matus (Jul 26, 2017)

Very nice! Apart from what looks like a great finish, I like the choice of materials a lot  Reminds me that I have that western Dragon Misono hidden somewhere under my T-shirts and pants and waiting for a new handle


----------



## Danzo (Jul 26, 2017)

Yeah I ripped off the design from those miyabi birch wood series


----------

